# Posing with PT Welsh Evs ;-)



## phil30 (Jul 26, 2013)

few shots posing 2gthr at K2 gym bridgend earlier 2day


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Did you make a viral YouTube video to celebrate?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Is he or are u some sort of celebrity?

Or is this posing practice?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Some silly bugger turned your camera sideways


----------



## phil30 (Jul 26, 2013)

pt welsh evs puts lots vids on Facebook....pretty well known now for it....was just in same gym so asked for posedown so thought why now......practice posing also as comp in 3 weeks


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

I like the colour scheme in your gym, very health and safety-ish!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

phil30 said:


> pt welsh evs puts lots vids on Facebook....pretty well known now for it....was just in same gym so asked for posedown so thought why now......practice posing also as comp in 3 weeks


Sorry but not on facebook so i would not know.


----------



## phil30 (Jul 26, 2013)

lukeee said:


> I like the colour scheme in your gym, very health and safety-ish!


k2 gym in bridgend.....its unbelievable gym...owned by top female bodybuilder kate austin......best new gym in wales in my opinion...quality


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

which one are you?


----------



## phil30 (Jul 26, 2013)

im on right with cap on...shorter guy!lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mate youve posted alot of pics and not 1 of them has been the right way. My neck hurts every time I open 1 of your threads


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

What show and cat are you doing?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

**** me Eva's puts loads of vids on :laugh:


----------



## phil30 (Jul 26, 2013)

Breda said:


> Mate youve posted alot of pics and not 1 of them has been the right way. My neck hurts every time I open 1 of your threads


sorry mate.....didnt realise......they show rite way up on my end.....strange...apologies


----------



## phil30 (Jul 26, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> What show and cat are you doing?


west midlands classic intermediate under 90s or under 80s depending on weight......i can do beginners also so i guess il decide on day fully...2 weeks sunday now


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

phil30 said:


> sorry mate.....didnt realise......they show rite way up on my end.....strange...apologies


No worries man

Lookin in good shape sideways


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

phil30 said:


> west midlands classic intermediate under 90s or under 80s depending on weight......i can do beginners also so i guess il decide on day fully...2 weeks sunday now


Best of luck mate


----------



## phil30 (Jul 26, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Best of luck mate


thanks guys....appreciate feedback.....wont put them sideways next time!lol!

competed at wales ukbff weekend before last came 4th from 9 in under 80 inters......so coming bit fuller and hopefully this time.....water dissapating off me now so hoping be looking tidy come show time now


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Congrats with that showing mate.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Colour scheme makes it look like the sunshine gym for special bodybuilders


----------



## phil30 (Jul 26, 2013)

Mish said:


> Colour scheme makes it look like the sunshine gym for special bodybuilders


honestly guys its really 1 of best gyms you could ever go 2.....worth visit if near south wales......its a wicked looking gym once inside...lot thought at money gone in2 it


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Mish said:


> Colour scheme makes it look like the sunshine gym for special bodybuilders


Some people may find that offensive to be fair mate.


----------

